# satin ivory and white



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

While at sale show earlier this month thanks to the kindness of some of the breeders,i picked up two does and two males a mix of the above colours.

The two does are pregnant and if correctly estimated should give birth around 04/12/15.

This will be my first litter from show type mice and I am really looking forward to it.

Pics to follow once born.


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

How exciting! Are you going to be on the lookout for typey pinkies?


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

You know the funny thing is out of all the breeding's I have done since starting (about four) this is dragging out as I cant wait to see how the babies turn out.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

How exciting! Look forward to the pics.


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

kits galore today. Both have had their kits and they are doing well.

Not doing any sorting till tomorrow as I am letting both mums settle first.

Funny thing is one doe was huge and the other hardly showed and they have both had the same amount.


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

well i celebrated a bit too soon.

One doe has culled the litter bar one. this one is showing a full milk belly and I am going to see if it survives with her.

I am so glad i split the does before birth


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

bad luck on losing the litter but good news you had space to allow them to litter alone.Preferable in my opinion but not always practical.


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

the litter that was untouched I have reduced to four and the usual culled kits have been passed to a pet mouse who has recently had a litter as an experiment to see if she cares for them.

So far so good and i have seen milk in their bellies.

They may not survive but as i say its only an experiment and if there not up to scratch they will be culled anyway but i was interested to see what might happen.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

worth a try.I rarely find fostered young do as well as those left with the real mother.


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

These are my four keepers


----------

